# Inertia ..and switching banks /others



## 110quests (23 Apr 2015)

Tried to find thread for this ....switch if necessary.  

There is a kind of opinion out there that inertia reigns when it comes to finding deals ./switching

These days we need to find the best deals annually for house, car, health, insurances. electricity, gas, oil landline, mobile , broadband, mortgages, switching mortgages,etc etc   On a daily basis its shop around for best deals on food, petrol, diesel , medicines, doctors, dentists, painters, gardeners, etc etc.

Is it any wonder that it seems that people seem inert when faced with challenges of googling/calling all these suppliers/ services.

Those working a full day have slim chance of having time. Most work places would not facilitate their employees !  Is it not obvious that all these providers are making a concerted effort to make the time consuming  task of finding  the best deal their trump card ...inertia.....ie time constraint.??

Any switching process takes hours to decipher ...who has these hours available . Or is there a speedy method to which we are not party ?


----------

